# Non-scientific poll: ladies private area



## dasexyfroto (Mar 3, 2010)

can I get some honest answers from the ladies, couple and guys.....

Ladies....Do you shave your private area? (Trim, etc.). What area of the world do you live in (If its the United States...what part)? What age range do you fall in?

thanks in advance!!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I am Chinese. 37.

My husband is Canadian. 

We live in Taiwan.

I shave my private area almost everyday(not during my period), I keep it a pretty triangle shape. I keep it this way because my husband likes to enjoy my puxxx.


----------



## lola09 (Oct 16, 2010)

I live in the northwest US, I shave it completely. I'm 23, I find that it's better that way for everything. Don't have to worry about pinching or tangling or anything lol.


----------



## dasexyfroto (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm a male...34.....

the reason I posted this was because my wife is in her late 20s and she refuses to shave. Honestly, that is a big turn off for me when I go down on her. I keep telling her that the majority of younger women under 45 shave their private, in my opinion. 

any suggestions for a guy who wants to go down more on his wife but is bothered by the hair because she does not shave on a regular basis?



greenpearl said:


> I am Chinese. 37.
> 
> My husband is Canadian.
> 
> ...


----------



## lola09 (Oct 16, 2010)

If she doesn't want to shave completely, suggest a wax where they can shape it into something. A landing strip or something like that. Maybe if she knows what her options are, she'll do it.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

dasexyfroto said:


> I'm a male...34.....
> 
> the reason I posted this was because my wife is in her late 20s and she refuses to shave. Honestly, that is a big turn off for me when I go down on her. I keep telling her that the majority of younger women under 45 shave their private, in my opinion.
> 
> any suggestions for a guy who wants to go down more on his wife but is bothered by the hair because she does not shave on a regular basis?


My husband told me many times that he doesn't like unshaved puxxxes. He gives a lot of compliment about my pretty puxxx. He stares at it minutes long just to enjoy it. It gives me a lot of pleasure seeing him doing this. His admiration of my puxxx encourages me to keep it neat and pretty. 

If your wife watches porn, show her Japanese porn and Western porn, a lot of Japanese porn stars don't shave, it grosses me seeing their hairy puxxxxx. 

You do have to do it tactfully, or she will be upset. 

But if you show her a lot of attention and love, she'll get the hint!


----------



## dasexyfroto (Mar 3, 2010)

I dont think she would wax in a million years. a landing strip sounds awesome for me...but I doubt she would go for that.



lola09 said:


> If she doesn't want to shave completely, suggest a wax where they can shape it into something. A landing strip or something like that. Maybe if she knows what her options are, she'll do it.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

dasexyfroto said:


> I dont think she would wax in a million years. a landing strip sounds awesome for me...but I doubt she would go for that.


How about you shaving it for her once? And let her see how beautiful it is.
Wow, awesome!!!


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Sorry to piss off you guys who love it shaved. I used to shave when I was at my 20s, now I'm at my 30s and only trim when it gets too hairy to take care. Husband never gives complaints or compliments when it's completed shaved. I don't request my husband to shave his. Just keep it natural is fine for me. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> How about you shaving it for her once? And let her see how beautiful it is.
> Wow, awesome!!!


This is funny.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> Sorry to piss off you guys who love it shaved. I used to shave when I was at my 20s, now I'm at my 30s and only trim when it gets too hairy to take care. Husband never gives complaints or compliments when it's completed shaved. I don't request my husband to shave his. Just keep it natural is fine for me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ms, the culture is different. 

If I remember right, you are from Singapore, right?

Asian men don't care much about that. 

A lot of women in China and Taiwan don't even shave their armpits. 

It is OK if the husband doesn't mind it. But if the husband doesn't like it unshaved, his wife should give it some thinking. 

We are women. I believe it is a good idea to make our men happy sexually, try to meet his needs as long as his needs is not too weird.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

I used to shave it all because it's easy to take care, now I think it's not too trouble to take care of it even with some hair. I know some people think hair looks gross. So I already say sorry in my previous comment. Is there a culture that's more inferior to others? I guess this topic is more close to personal preferences. I don't feel shame to see hair on my husband, either. BTW my husband is not Asian. Singapore is quite international. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

We all have preferences. 

What I like you may not like. 

What you like I may not like. 

What grosses me out may not gross you out.

What grosses you out may not gross me out. 

Here the man is asking for advice, I am just speaking out my mind.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Ok I respect yours and you respect mine. Fair?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Just stop giving her oral and when she asks why say shes to hairy and the price of admission is a clean shaven *****.

I once told my wife this and she shaved but after seeing it look like a young girl I told her to grow it back and just keep it trimmed.


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't shave, I use a hair removal cream. I can't stand hair down there!

I'm 29 and live in southern US.


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

I wax it completely off...there's not a single hair down there. I did it before getting married and continued doing so after. Not just for my husband but because of hygiene and I HATE hair.

Hair down there, just like in the armpits, makes you sweat more and captures the smell which is not very pleasant. Wash all you want but after an hour or 2 it gets sweaty and smelly.


P.S. for those of you who shave, doesn't it itch like crazy??? I tried it a couple of times and it felt horrible when the hair started to grow back!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

cherrypie18 said:


> I wax it completely off...there's not a single hair down there. I did it before getting married and continued doing so after. Not just for my husband but because of hygiene and I HATE hair.
> 
> Hair down there, just like in the armpits, makes you sweat more and captures the smell which is not very pleasant. Wash all you want but after an hour or 2 it gets sweaty and smelly.
> 
> ...


Yes, it itches when the hair grows back, that's why I have to do it everyday.

I would like an easier solution, but I haven't tried any other ways.


----------



## sxyjwgrl (Oct 16, 2010)

I trim but my husband still wants me to shave everything, I don't like the feel of when I shave and it starts to grow back. If there is a good product out there to either trim it better then I do or to remove the hair easier then maybe I would give it a shot, I do not want to do waxing, I heard it hurts to wax in that area.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Do you manscape? If not, don't complain about your wife.
As for the question, I am 39 and get a professional wax every two weeks. 
As for my husband, he shaves all areas.


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

sxyjwgrl said:


> I trim but my husband still wants me to shave everything, I don't like the feel of when I shave and it starts to grow back. If there is a good product out there to either trim it better then I do or to remove the hair easier then maybe I would give it a shot, I do not want to do waxing, I heard it hurts to wax in that area.


Yes it does hurt especially if you've shaved a lot before. Shaving makes the roots stronger or something and sometimes it might bleed a little. But if you wax often it starts to hurt less as the skin gets used to it. 

Another thing is the more expensive the less painful it is. I paid less than 70-80 dollars once and it felt like they were ripping my skin off! The best type of wax for a Brazilian has a thick consistency and is a sort of salmon/coral color which dries fast and is pulled off by hand.


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

Brennan said:


> Do you manscape? If not, don't complain about your wife.
> As for the question, I am 39 and get a professional wax every two weeks.
> As for my husband, he shaves all areas.


I don't think that's fair lol He does not like her hair but the wife might not be bothered with his. My husband only trimmed and his hair never bothered me but I still kept mine baby smooth.


----------



## starving (Sep 9, 2010)

I wax the lip area and I shave the upper part only because the upper part hurts like hell to wax for me anyways I'm 4 and have been doing it for along time I hate hair down there. I shave my husbands area but he won't do it himself he's 50 we live in new york


----------



## AWife (Sep 25, 2010)

Yes - US - 38

Honestly, I was resistant at first. You might want to shave her if she'll let you. In addition to all the reasons mentioned, sex feels sooooooooooooooooooooo much better!


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

I shave and my husband shaves, but I shave for a different reason.

Due to a medical issue, my ***** started looking like I had mange (patches of hair missing). So, it looks better shaved - guess it's that thinning hair thing as you age! HA


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> Ms, the culture is different.
> 
> If I remember right, you are from Singapore, right?
> 
> ...


This is too funny. I agree with your "culture difference" but I think you should write a tourist guide book. There're many cultural differences among Canada China and Japan, be careful that people like weird food, like raw fish... and one more culture difference is they don't shave their pubic hair! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southernbelle (Sep 27, 2010)

I do shave down there every day--takes about a minute. I've been shaving for a few years. I am in my 40's and live in the US (Tennessee)


----------



## Nekko (Oct 13, 2009)

Shaving once every couple of days or so. All off. I'm 25 and i live in Eastern Europe. It used to itch when i first started (i think i was 16 at that time) but for some odd reason now it doesn't anymore.

Never tried wax, heard it hurts a lot. Still looking for a cream product for shaving that will work down there (like the one you find for legs). 
My shaving has nothing to do with my guy. I shave there just like i shave my armpits because it makes me feel clean and properly groomed.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

chillymorn said:


> Just stop giving her oral and when she asks why say shes to hairy and the price of admission is a clean shaven *****.
> 
> I once told my wife this and she shaved but after seeing it look like a young girl I told her to grow it back and just keep it trimmed.


This is why I trim and don't wax. I really don't want to look like a pre-pubescent girl and I'm not sure why a man who wants to be with a woman would want to either. If I did get rid of the hair I'd wax and never shave as I've done it a few times and it itched like crazy.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

dasexyfroto said:


> I'm a male...34.....
> 
> the reason I posted this was because my wife is in her late 20s and she refuses to shave. Honestly, that is a big turn off for me when I go down on her. I keep telling her that the majority of younger women under 45 shave their private, in my opinion.
> 
> any suggestions for a guy who wants to go down more on his wife but is bothered by the hair because she does not shave on a regular basis?


It depends on why. I get ingrown hairs if I don't treat it properly. They itch or hurt and look really ugly. If that is the case, a very close trim can help. But I shave and wax now because I use a brush to exfoliate the area and spritz with witch hazel. By eliminating the dead skin, there is nothing to block the pore. This lessens in grown hairs a ton.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> Sorry to piss off you guys who love it shaved. I used to shave when I was at my 20s, now I'm at my 30s and only trim when it gets too hairy to take care. Husband never gives complaints or compliments when it's completed shaved. I don't request my husband to shave his. Just keep it natural is fine for me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I definitely prefer my husband's at least trimmed. He calls it man-scaping. Who likes hair in their teeth?!?


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

cherrypie18 said:


> Yes it does hurt especially if you've shaved a lot before. Shaving makes the roots stronger or something and sometimes it might bleed a little. But if you wax often it starts to hurt less as the skin gets used to it.


Not just the skin getting used to it but the hair grows back finer. Less to pull out hurts less.




> Another thing is the more expensive the less painful it is. I paid less than 70-80 dollars once and it felt like they were ripping my skin off! The best type of wax for a Brazilian has a thick consistency and is a sort of salmon/coral color which dries fast and is pulled off by hand.


Oh YES. AND the cheapies miss big patches.

The downside to waxing is having to let it grow back out before you can wax again.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

I asked my husband do you like shaved ***** or ***** with hair. He looked at me surprisingly and laughed. "You want to shave mine?" He replied. In the end we decide to shave our hairy dog first. LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

dasexyfroto said:


> can I get some honest answers from the ladies, couple and guys.....
> 
> Ladies....Do you shave your private area? (Trim, etc.). What area of the world do you live in (If its the United States...what part)? What age range do you fall in?


 I am almost mid 40's, husband a few years older, live in Eastern part of the United States. I would do anything my husband wanted in this respect. I guess it's our age, he is old fashioned, he LOVES the hair (trimmed of coarse, never shaved), even appreciates porn where the women aren't shaved-which is hard to find these days. So I never did it -cause he doesnt want me too.


----------



## christine30 (Mar 23, 2010)

I am 30, and west indian,
I usually keep it clean and shaven. 

why dont you just be honest, or be like one night when u in a romantic mood, be like i want my baby body all shaven from head to toe... and see what she says. 

or shave each others..


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

How about a compromise of trimming it instead of shaving it?

Personally I don't care. I trim myself because when I run the hair gets stuck in my nylon running shorts and... OUCH.

My wife has never trimmed/shaved and it never bothered me.


----------



## gingertastic (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm from canada (Alberta), and 21yrs old..

I prefer to shave everything off... it's more a cleanliness thing for me as well, though my boyfriend always loved it... and really appreciated me maintaining it. So, knowing it turned him on made me want to continue doing it. Knowing he was turned on, turned me on. If I don't shave in a few days, even with showering etc. I feel "dirty", though he made it clear he really didn't care whether or not I was shaved. *I* felt better though.


----------



## Dontknowhow2love (Aug 13, 2010)

I am currently from the USA PA but I am visiting family in Malaysia I dislike to shave I trim it to look neat and not upkept but not entirely off. My husband prefer it to be completely shaved but I just don't do it. I don't like to be clean shaved and since it is a part of my body I get the final decision. lol


----------



## workin' (Jun 3, 2010)

Mid 50's---Midwest USA
I used to trim very close, but since back problems and surgery, I can no longer bend forward enough, to get the lip area. Personally, *I* don't like to be hairy down there. He has never complained, but I never asked, either. I think women don't mind hairy men as much, because the hair is not as close to our face.

Hmmmm. maybe he would do it for me? I just had a delicious idea, of getting rid of the kids, and we both play barber. Twin trims!!

I would suggest your wife try a trim first.


----------



## OneMarriedGuy (Apr 5, 2010)

dasexyfroto said:


> ...
> any suggestions for a guy who wants to go down more on his wife but is bothered by the hair because she does not shave on a regular basis?


Duct tape and an epilady...she'll shave next time! :rofl:

OK, sorry, just me being bad. There probably wouldn't BE a next time for you anyway.



My wife and I both do a bit of landscaping of the nether regions.


----------



## Crazytown (Sep 27, 2010)

32, clean shaven for the past 10 years or so. I kind of remember my husband preferring a landing strip back when I started shaving but I preferred bald and he got used to it. My husband shaves his too. BTW- I have a teen daughter and she let it slip that she is bare as well. I think it's standard now for most women/girls.


----------



## dazedconfused (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm 26, female & from Australia. Clean shaven is my preference, I have been doing this since I was 15/16. Can't stand pubic hair, each to their own but I find it disgusting..... I like my man to do a bit of man scaping too......


----------



## geo (Oct 29, 2010)

As a man I love it when shaved up nice waxed etc... nothing worse than having to stop and spit out hair..and to keep things fair I would keep myself trimmed up for my wife.. btw. early 40's western USA.


----------



## newlystepmommed (Nov 9, 2010)

American, NC. I'm 39 my husband is American 45. I shaved mine clean before we married. He hated it, said he liked hair so I grew it back and just trim. I did it because I felt cleaner. But he likes it, so I make him happy.


----------

